# August Photo Contest



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations to Kmullen, love the theme for August, I have a feeling we'll see lots of naughty Goldens!


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

Left Hank alone for 3 seconds and thanks to my Nest Camera I caught him stealing my milkshake off the table and taking it under my bed!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Rundle says, I prepared the turkey...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke getting ready to pounce on Charlie.....since when is he allowed on tables????











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great theme Kmullen, again Congratulations. Love the picture........

Enjoying the entries so far, they're great.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Since when do Goldens drive?? Sorry couldn't resist posting even though mine doesn't count!


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

David wants a new bed pillow.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Lots of great pics so far!


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

Oh shoot! I missed a great opportunity yesterday. New pup Sadie stuck her muzzle directly into the tailpipe of a car in our driveway!!! Happened so fast (luckily wasn't hot), but when she came out, she had a perfect black ring around her nose and mouth. I washed her off immediately, but should've taken a picture first - it was too cute. Looked like she had a little black beard.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

*Missed many great opportunities myself*



smp said:


> Oh shoot! I missed a great opportunity yesterday. New pup Sadie stuck her muzzle directly into the tailpipe of a car in our driveway!!! Happened so fast (luckily wasn't hot), but when she came out, she had a perfect black ring around her nose and mouth. I washed her off immediately, but should've taken a picture first - it was too cute. Looked like she had a little black beard.


Been there many times, usually during messes and mishaps. But then what kind of parents would we be if our first response was to take a picture and then step in and help. Too many moments like this all over the internet already. Live for the moment, not the picture. :smile2:


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Chance still loves to tear up anything paper. Used to think, "Oh, Chance what a mess." Now I think, "Oh, Chance how cute. You're acting just like a puppy." 

How things change, huh?


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Not an eligible entry BUT... Naughty Abby >, who is supposed to be on a diet because she gained weight after getting spayed, with The Evidence: a ripped up bread bag that used to contain half a loaf of bread.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

What do you mean I was not supposed to crawl under that fence into a ditch surrounding a building site and wallow in that churned up sandy mud hole? Oh and I wasn't supposed to bring my beagle friend Dave with me and get him covered in mud as well? Well at least the mud was the same colour as me right - it blends right in....


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

First day in a new house, Maggie discovers the swampy pond filled with geese in the back yard. Proceeds to jump right in and herd them back and forth across the pond for about 2 hours, while I, standing in the rain, try to persuade her with any number of toys and treats to come back. Her reward? The embarrassing driveway hose bath!


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

What is worse than rolling on dead smelly fish?!?!...Rolling in motor oil that construction workers spilled on the ground near a trail we frequently walk!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> What is worse than rolling on dead smelly fish?!?!...Rolling in motor oil that construction workers spilled on the ground near a trail we frequently walk!!!


All I can say is YUCK? Did you have to use Dawn dish soap to get the oil out?


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

*Liberating my cherry tomatoes*

I was thinking the cherry tomato crop was disappearing....

One of the subject plants in background....Pirate in foreground.>


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

This is a joyous Dakota running wild after stealing my clicker from me. "Hey Dakota! Bring that back right this minute young Dog! Dakota...Please bring it back...please...."


----------



## StephA (Jun 22, 2016)

This is Maple, sitting in my chair, enjoying the Sunday paper on a recent camping trip...:grin2:


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Wendy427 said:


> All I can say is YUCK? Did you have to use Dawn dish soap to get the oil out?


LOL....yes. It took 3 applications of dawn soap, leaving it on and then rinsing off to get that stuff off. Then off to the bath for a regular shampoo and cream rinse. 

It was pretty brutal. I can laugh about it now, however it wasn't funny at the time. The photo doesn't show it but it was all over her body, front and hind limbs, feet with grass and seeds stuck to the motor oil. YUCK is right!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Loving all the great photos so far, let's keep them coming!.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Here is Storm in all her glory. My son quickly learned the importance of making sure his chair at the table was pushed in.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Love these pics! Here's bad Penny when she got into the trash. Agnes


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

OMG - your pics are all amazing! I don't think I have anything that even approaches these! This is going to be a hard month to pick a winner!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> OMG - your pics are all amazing! I don't think I have anything that even approaches these! This is going to be a hard month to pick a winner!


I totally agree with Sweet Girl! Each pic just brings a smile to my face.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I also love the pictures. Wish I had one to submit. It is not for lack of "naughty" behavior on Bailey's part, believe me. It is more that I never think to take a picture. I am so glad all of you do. These photos are great! Thanks


----------



## lillymarkee12 (Aug 2, 2016)

*carseat puppy*

This is our lilo, she climbs out of her basket and into his car seat. She thinks they share a seat in the car. :laugh:


----------



## neve (Jul 21, 2016)

Mine pulled a pot of parsley onto the deck and destroyed it today  I was too buy trying to save the plant to take a photo! It wouldn't have counted anyway (posts or threads?) I don't think but it probably would have been a cute photo if I wasn't so mad! And while I was cleaning that up she pulled down an orchid arrangement I had in a birds nest.

Her deck privileges have been suspended...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

'What...nooo, I'm not chewing your sneakers'


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Ok. I finally caught Bailey in the act...sort of. I have spent the day cleaning our lake house. My husband has spent the day painting the deck. I took Bailey out for a potty break and he was so excited to see his person (Bailey adores DH, I am just the person who walks him, feeds him, does EVERYTHING for him) that, in his enthusiasm, Bailey walked into a can of paint. Tipped it over. You get the idea. Took him downstairs to the nifty dog shower that DH installed shortly after we bought the place and gave Bailey a bath. Got him dried off. Even used the doggy hair dryer. Bailey looked gorgeous. Soft, fluffy and clean. Immediately after I was done Bailey began to make his "I have to go potty now" circles. Now, mama didn't raise a fool so I KNEW better than to take him out the door to the deck. Yup. I was SMART. I took Bailey out the door lakeside. Oh...did I mention that Bailey loves to dock dive? He was flying off the dock before I could stop him. So much for my clean, fluffy Bailey. Sigh. This is Bailey post dock dive. Kinda looks like a mugshot to me.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Is it awful I have way too many "naughty" pictures? LOL. 

Ms. Dory says, "oh, Bayleigh! I'm tall enough..almost, almost.. Crud.. Not quite!" 

Bayleigh says "don't do it, kid, don't do it!"


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

kwhit said:


> Chance still loves to tear up anything paper. Used to think, "Oh, Chance what a mess." Now I think, "Oh, Chance how cute. You're acting just like a puppy."
> 
> How things change, huh?


Absolutely. Love this.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's the weekend, hope we get more 'naughty pics'


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

See the little culprit in the left-side background? He could give classes on Counter Surfing 101!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

*Sorry*

After weeks of summer, the temptation became too much.






We remain hopefull for Spring.


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

OK...you can have your flip flop back.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Really enjoying all the photos of your naughty goldens, hoping to see lots more!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Share a pic of your golden being 'naughty' we love seeing them all!


----------



## boyd (Mar 24, 2016)

We've talked about being on the table several times.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is one of Max with my shoe.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

So many to choose from but this one definitely hurt the most


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

LynnC said:


> So many to choose from but this one definitely hurt the most


such nice shoes:surprise:. 
I tried to rotate your pic for you, guess I need a lesson on that.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

these are great 'naughty' pics, keep em coming!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Ivyacres said:


> such nice shoes:surprise:.
> I tried to rotate your pic for you, guess I need a lesson on that.


Thank you. I don't know why some pics turn sideways and others don't??? Then I don't know how to fix them either .


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So many great pictures, really enjoying them all.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Coffee and cigarettes


----------



## TexasTom (Aug 6, 2016)

*We have to leave for Service Dog training in five minutes...*

Let me just run outside to go pee.....


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Let's keep those 'Naughty' pics coming:grin2:


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

TexasTom said:


> Let me just run outside to go pee.....


This made me laugh!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Coffee and cigarettes



I think you are trying to pull a fast one that looks like the evil eye, in like ,don't do that stuff!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Somebody has been playing in the mud...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photos everyone, let's keep them coming!.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

*Nothing in my mouth.*

Dad will never know I took his pear!0


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Rookie's Dad said:


> Dad will never know I took his pear!0


Love that golden smile!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm enjoying all these fab shots of our goldens being 'naughty'. Most of them smiling, they seem quite pleased with themselves. Keep them coming please!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries so far, we're in the last week to submit a picture of your Naughty Golden. Hope to see more before the entry deadline on Sunday, August 21st. 



Ivyacres said:


> *Our July winner Kmullen has chosen a great theme for August: *
> *Naughty Time. >
> *
> It can be any picture of your Golden(s) doing something they are not supposed to, like counter surfing, chewing furniture or digging holes. The possibilities are endless.
> ...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's hoping we see more of those 'naughty' golden pics in this month's contest, which ends on Sunday, the 21st.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Sunday, August 21st* is the last day to submit a picture of your Naughty Golden, don't miss out.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Rookie's Dad said:


> Dad will never know I took his pear!0


This made me smile. The smiling golden is why they're the absolute best breed!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Show us your *"Naughty Golden(s)"*

*Sunday August 21st* is the last day to submit a picture for the August photo contest, don't miss out on the fun. 

All great entries so far!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Sunday, August 21st* is the last day to submit a picture in the August Photo Contest.
The theme is _*Naughty Goldens*_, don't miss out.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Join the fun by submitting a pic of your 'naughty golden' Last day to enter is Sunday 8/21.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

_*Today and tomorrow *_are the last two days to submit a picture of your *Naughty Goldens* for the August Photo Contest.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

This one isn't eligible but I think it's too cute not to post.

Helo likes to tear up paper.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Helo's Mom said:


> This one isn't eligible but I think it's too cute not to post.
> 
> Helo likes to tear up paper.


It's all in the eyes.....I'm so sorry Mom, I just couldn't help myself....
This pic made me smile!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love it when the sugar faces get into trouble 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Louie's submission:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> I love it when the sugar faces get into trouble
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too, it's great to see that sparkle and spunk are still there.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ha ha, love this, it's priceless!





Amystelter said:


> Louie's submission:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just a reminder, today and tomorrow are your last two days to submit a picture of your Naughty Goldens in the August Photo Contest. 

Great entries everyone!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*TODAY* is the last day to submit a picture of your *Naughty Goldens(s)* in the August Photo Contest.


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

I enjoyed all the entries. I'm sure it will be hard to choose!


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

Weeding with your 9 week old puppy seems like a good idea...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest will close later today....you still have time to get an entry in!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm 'closing the door' on this month's photo contest. :slamdoor: There are some great pics and hopefully the poll will be up soon.


----------

